

Show HN: I built a better way to watch music videos - freeslave
http://chartbrain.com

======
flexxaeon
nice job. nice mashup idea. i could see myself using this for various reasons
("what is that song i've never heard that i keep hearing people talk about
because i only listen to NPR?")

sole nitpick - (on chrome) while a video is playing, the 'All Charts' dropdown
falls behind the video. when the video is paused, it works as expected.

